# Connecting GCC Expert 24



## Oddy (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi guys, Im new here so go easy on me .

Just purchased a 2nd hand GCC expert 24. It didn't come with any software , which I didn't realise would be so hard to find. 

Im trying to get it all connected up and from reading through the forum I have found out I need great cut, is this the only way to bridge between my design software?

If someone could help that would be great. Many thanks in advance


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You can use a print driver without Great Cut......Sorry to say I have no idea how to find and/or install the driver and make it work.....


----------



## Oddy (Apr 28, 2015)

Im running windows 8 too, I have read there are issues here but they are old post so im hoping this is sorted by now. If anyone knows a link to get the software, free, that would be great


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought this for my GCC Expert 24, did the trick. Using Windows 8.1.
JSI Sign Systems - GCCReplacementCD


----------

